# Michigan Get-Together #4



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Dang you guys have all the fun up that way. We need more Alabama GA and North Florida members. LOL


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Tinkerbell and I are looking forward to being there. And 11 works good for us.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Hooch... maybe you need to plan a little trip up this way 

Marsha... YAY!!! I'm so glad you can make it! I just loves me Tink!!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I could double the doggie attendence just by opening the backdoor fo the truck and let them all pile out. Now that is a site to see. i wish i could travel up that way. I have promised myself much traveling next year as I get further from the hospital stays. LOL

Hooch <----clicking his heels three times and say ' there is no place like away from home!!!" LOL


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Lego&Jacub said:


> Hooch... maybe you need to plan a little trip up this way
> 
> Marsha... YAY!!! I'm so glad you can make it! I just loves me Tink!!!!


And Tinkerbell loves you guys too. I think she feels that she has you convinced that no one pays her any attention.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

TheHooch said:


> I could double the doggie attendence just by opening the backdoor fo the truck and let them all pile out. Now that is a site to see. i wish i could travel up that way. I have promised myself much traveling next year as I get further from the hospital stays. LOL
> 
> Hooch <----clicking his heels three times and say ' there is no place like away from home!!!" LOL


We'll if you make it up here sometime we'll plan a get together in your honor. I'd love to see some of your babies in person.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

marshab1 said:


> And Tinkerbell loves you guys too. I think she feels that she has you convinced that no one pays her any attention.


nah... she has me convinced that she is THE sweetest, THE most beautiful, THE bestest (aside from Geddy  ) goldie that ever there was lol!!! Honestly, she is definitely a lover thru and thru!!! 

Hooch... we'd love to have ya'll up for a get-together, what a wonderful addition that would be!!!!!!!!


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

I'm almost positive I'll be there! Can't wait to see all of your babies!! And you  of course.


----------



## mrod (Apr 12, 2006)

I really want to come, but my sister-in-law called yesterday and she needs me to take my niece to her basketball games at 9 and 11am on that day. That park looks like a nice place though. I hope you all have a great and I hope to make it to another get together. I would love to meet all of you and your fur babies.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

I will be in East Lansing that day..tailgate party, but I don't want Phoebe to have to go through a whole day of tailgating so I will have to leave her at home. We've got friends coming in from California, family members, a rented RV and a big party. 

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## Linus4ever (Apr 18, 2007)

We will be there. Linus has been itchin for a car ride. He used to ride all over with his previous owner and we do not take him nearly as many places so lately he has been trying to keep jumping in the back of the truck. SO I can't wait to let him go for a long ride with us.

Tracey


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Yay... more people! This is going to be FUN!!!! Geddy's gettin' excited!

Mrod and Phoebe... I'm really sorry that neither of you can make it. Perhaps next time?


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Well, *if* it turns out that the meetup happens on sunday than I have another golden who will be coming. One of our local dog park goldies (Alex... Geddy's boyfriend) can't make it on saturday, but sunday they can. Looking at the forecast, both days look to be fine, so we should have a nice little Get-together next weekend!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

marshab1 said:


> We'll if you make it up here sometime we'll plan a get together in your honor. I'd love to see some of your babies in person.


Not sure it would be an honor for you guys but I will put my teeth in for that one. ROFL


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

TheHooch said:


> Not sure it would be an honor for you guys but I will put my teeth in for that one. ROFL


::: ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :::


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

So my hubby mentioned that the BIG State game is on this saturday... and that because of that some ppl who may want to come might not be able to. So I thought I'd see if anyone would be more interested in a Sunday get-together at Soldan Park. I know that I could bring another Canuk & Canuk dog if it were on Sunday. Lemme know if this would be better (and/or worse) for anyone!!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Actually this would be way better! I have about 10 things I'm supposed to be doing on Saturday and was plsnning on blowing half of them off in order to be able to come to the park. If we get together on Sunday I can do everything!


----------



## Linus4ever (Apr 18, 2007)

I think we might be able to make Sunday. The teenager has a thing to go to on Saturday so Sunday might be better anyway. Can't wait to see everyone and their guys.

Tracey


----------

